# Tooheys Old Recipe?



## paullys brew (7/7/09)

Just wondering if anyone has a simple but good K&K recipe for a Tooheys Old. And also what type of hops would suit that style. I normally use the teabag style hop bags. Ive been kegging for a while now but have never done an Old & have always wanted to try one

All help appreciated !!!


----------



## Bribie G (7/7/09)

I would use a Coopers Dark Ale kit plus a tin of liquid malt extract, but ferment with a yeast that is going to ferment very dry, such as Nottingham, and ferment at 17 degrees to give a clean finish. No further hops required but for that toasty choc flavour, steep about 200g of Joe White Choc Chit Malt in a couple of litres of water, strain off and boil the liquid for 20 minutes and pour into fermenter.
Another nice Old Ale type kit is Morgans Ironbark dark ale but again I found it a bit bland and some choc would definitely fix that up.


----------



## Hasa (7/7/09)

I haven't made it myself, but I picked up a beer recipes pamphlet when I was at my LHBS last time.

Toohey's Old
1x can of Morgan's Australian Old
1kg of Cooper's Brew Enhancer 2 (or any other ready to go sugar containing light malt, maltodextrin/corn syrup and dextrose)
12g goldings
Ale yeast


----------



## brettprevans (7/7/09)

abaout 1 page of options/suggestion threads for you. - link


----------



## barry2 (7/7/09)

A couple of people on this link say they have something similar or better.

http://www.hbkitreviews.com/view-id-14-Mor...ralian-Old.html


----------

